

There will be no license fees for the use of “hackathon” in Germany - lukashed
http://www.young-targets.com/free-licences/

======
mattmanser
Um, no, they clearly say they're going to try and sue any commercial entity
that uses the word hackathon to 'fund' their own conferences. Which is clearly
wrong and I hope someone hands their ass to them. The whole thing is written
in deliberate doublethink.

No mention of removing it in that article at all.

~~~
rubinelli
From the section marked "Update (07.05.2013)"

> Thats why we will delete the trademark “hackathon”. 10 companies that have
> been asked to license, have been informed that we take distance from plans
> to charge royalties.

------
jaseg
They claim to be a "non-profit" organization organizing community events. I
think it was not very intelligent on their part to (according to their post)
try to finance themselves by effectively trademark-trolling community events.

------
Aardwolf
"The attempt to take revenue for non-commercial purposes on a licensing model
failed."

Irrespective of my opinion on trademarking words: How can they say after just
a few days that a revenue model failed? It seems a bit fast.

~~~
simcop2387
I think it's likely they realized they were wrong about how many people would
back off and settle.

~~~
th0br0
Much rather, given that they intend to start up this "Tech_Hub" thing, they
realized, that enforcing licensing claims (and the negative PR that generates)
would give them a bad public perception... esp. in the dev world which they
seem to be targeting with said "Tech_Hub"

~~~
Aardwolf
So, uh, they're trying to target the dev world while not actually having the
mindset of the dev world?

